# paranoid about smoker placement



## ecodork (Jan 6, 2010)

Man, I've always been one to worry....

I just ordered the King Kooker 38" (shipped yesterday) but read the instruction manual online and saw that the company has some strict regs regarding where to put the unit.  Obviously they are going to be conservative about how and where to use it, but it got me worrying that my usual spot isn't going to cut it.

So I've used my ECB (electric) this way for 3 years now and was planning on using the KK this way:
I usually put it out in a corner on the "open air" porch 4-ish feet from any window screen (no banister) or table.  Under the unit is a 2" cement paver and under that is a cement grill mat.  But to me the big worry is that it is a "covered" porch--even though the ceiling is upwards of 20" high (vaulted).
I usually run the ceiling fan on low to dissipate heat and smoke.

My boss is also a vol. fire fighter and he said his biggest concern with my setup would be the "covered porch that is attached to the house + pressurized fuel" aspect.  

I do my home brewing (boil 2 - 5 of water/wort on propane turkey fryer) in here too on the concrete mat.

Clearly there's an element of danger and personal comfort that need to be considered, but does my setup sound totally crazy?  I'm generally pretty fire safe and figured I might try it around the side of the house first to make sure I know what to expect from the KK.  I've seen some pics on here that are setups that I would not be comfortable with....


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not gonna say its right but my GOSM sits on my pool deck on a grill mat under a 9' aluminum roof about 12-14' from the cement block house for the last couple years and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 6, 2010)

I would be more concerned with the turkey frying... lol. Generally you are smoking at such low temps that you don't have a heat issue with covered porches. Your set up is probably safer than mine by a long shot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. You can always take a few simple precautions, like keep a hose and fire extinguisher handy, just don't hose the grease fires!


----------



## kmmuellr (Jan 6, 2010)

If you're home brewing w/ a big burner, I wouldn't be worried at all.

K


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 6, 2010)

Now your concern is noted and I think you should be all right but at the sameetime I'm not standing there looking at your porch. If you look at my back porch (pictured below) you will see my set up and it's been there for many many smokes/grills and at times I have had both grills going and two smokers all at the same time. There was no problem except tring to get everything ready a once.


----------



## ecodork (Jan 6, 2010)

See there you go with the overhang.  

Here's a pic of my dad standing next to his KK. 
 And a pic of the ECB in "go" position.  ...clearly good photography skills don't run in the family...

For reference, those black hooks are around 10" high.

Yep, the water hose is feet away as well as an extinguisher.


----------



## 973 (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldnt worry a bit about this set up, Your not gonna have a lot of heat and no flames impinging on the ceiling or walls.


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 6, 2010)

When in doubt grab a thermometer and tack it on the roof above and check the max temp. I am sure it will be safe, but never hurts to be sure.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 6, 2010)

Opinion only, your setup looks fine.  To add some extra precaution, always have a hooked up hose near by, or a bucket of water.


----------



## ecodork (Jan 6, 2010)

Appreciate all the responses and comments.  Obviously common sense rulz and if in doubt, don't do it, but glad to hear I'm not off-base with my setup.

Looking forward to getting this KK and (after proper seasoning) breaking it in...probably with a Fattie!  I spent way too much time today drooling over those!


----------

